# Nautic Star Boats 2400 Tournament Vs Pure Bay 2400 Tournament



## TRIPLESLAM76 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am in the market for a new Rig. I would like to get you guys op on the 2 boats that I have in my Title..... As far as the best Eng. Boat, etc. I like to fish the bays and some back water but I am interested in starting to go off shore about 20-25 miles.... What are your thoughs???? also if ya ll have any person pics and stories that would be great!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I was in the same position you are and well... My custom 2400 Pure Bay with an F300 will be here in a few weeks. 

The NS is a very nice rig, but I just found the BW to have a better layout, seating, performance, fit and finish and well, need I say more?


----------



## 22nautictourney (Oct 14, 2010)

I purchased the 22-ft. NS Tourney about three months ago, I have the 225 Yamaho SHO on it, Absolutely a sweet set-up. No complaints, Great layout, great hardware, great price.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

*Take a look at the Transport XLR8*

I just bought a fully loaded Transport XLR8 2480 fully loaded with a 300 E-Tec for about 50K. Alot of Game Wardens and Coastal Police running them. It will get you as shallow as you need to go, and offshore on a calm day. Good luck.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blue Wave

Great Boats, Tons of storage, Fit and finish is better in my opinion. If interested i have ahook up on Blue Waves. Great people and ask reelwork...They are honest and a pleasure to deal with. pm me if interested in the contact


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

All true...


----------



## TRIPLESLAM76 (Mar 15, 2010)

I really like the pure bay 2400. Do you have any idea on the cost? I really dont want a dealer to attack me when i walk on the lot... I was thinking about a 200 zukie ( 4 stroke) whatcha think?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a 200, but.... ever hear anyone say they wish they had less power? 

Nope... But I've heard plenty of folks say they wish they had more (power)!

I'd recommend at least a 225 for economy, speed, cruise speed and just power to weight. I ordered mine with a 300 Yammie. 

Prices are going to change, but I can tell you a with a 200 on the back, you'd probably be looking at the low 50's. You might be able to get into a layover in the high 40's depending but the lowest I saw, new on the dealers lot was right at $50k. 

Performance of the hull is fantastic. It's fast, dry, solid and very forgiving in chop. Runs pretty shallow too and drafts right at 12" at rest - that's pretty darned good for an almost 25 footer! The guide we test rode with says he's run in areas with half a crab trap exposed so I figure a true 9 inches and he showed us it'll run with the jack plate all the way up with no issues whatsoever. I was impressed to say the least. 

The promotion of the boat is not from me getting ready to own one, but from the boat itself. The guide we rode with didn't say much on purpose, he smiled and said "ready to go" as we rolled out of the Port A harbor into nasty 20 mph winds, 3-4 rolling swells in the main channel and a nasty 1-2 foot chop n the Lydia Ann channel. When I looked at the helm, we were running anywhere from the mid 30's to low 50's and I tell ya, when I saw that I was smiling ear to ear - like I am now thinking about it (and realizing mine will be here soon...). 

PM me for more info or if you'd like to chat. CHERN hooked me up with a great dealer and I couldn't be happier. The local dealer wasn't cutting it... 

by the way, found out from a phone call last week that the salesman I was dealing with locally, well... he's unemployed. When I told the fella he lost a big deal and he blurted out "aw sh.t!" - he immediately apologized for the outburst and we both started cracking up...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

RW, 
Thanks man for the words. Man im even excited to see your new rig. Martin is definately good people and very well worth the drive. Theytreated me like family and did not give me the runaround. TRIPLESLAM, hit me a pm and i will give you my contacts name and number if you are intersted. Martin is stand up and im sure he will DO EVERYTHING he can to get you what you want. I know he did it for me, ReelWork, and 2 others i have referred to. REEL....I know your gonna take meout in the new rig..lol.. .I wanaa ride in that beast.

Chris H


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

Take a look at the Triton 24LTS. I just bought one and love the performance as well as the ride. Lots of storage and fishing space.


----------



## RippinLips Moss (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the 22 foot Pure Bay and could not be happier.. I would suggest a bigger motor than a 200 though I have a 225 Suzuki (4 stroke) and it pushes the boat right at 60 with 2 people. If you have any questions just let me know. I also looked at the Nautic star but I am so glad I decided on the Bluewave.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Mark Nagel said:


> Take a look at the Triton 24LTS. I just bought one and love the performance as well as the ride. Lots of storage and fishing space.


Yep, the triton is a nice one... Another that was at the top of my list, but fell off as I went through my specific requirements for seating, storage, gunnel height, etc..

All things being equal and no special needs (i.e. just me and the boys goign fishin) - I would have probably gone with a Pathfinder 2400 Tourney with a 300 or maybe even an SCB.. Sweet boats...


----------



## TRIPLESLAM76 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think you guys are right... If I am to buy a new boat why not have some power behind it. I am going to look into the zukie 250 and 300's. check the prices etc. It gets me excited to see myself in a new boat.... You only get one shoot through this world, why not make it a BANG!!!!, Reel and C.Hern if guys have any pics of your rigs please shoot them over too me. I will Pm you guys in a day or so... I have a few Honey DO's I got to get done first.... But Man, she is going to have some honey him do's when I get that new boat....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Here's mine in build, console just attached, command link plus gauge installed. Second pic is from last week. 

Ths first pics was sent yesterday. Ya'll are the first to see outside of my wife! :cheers:


----------



## TRIPLESLAM76 (Mar 15, 2010)

ReelWorks, Mann thats Bad Arse!!!!!! I think it just got into my blood.... Keep us updated on the progress.... about how long did they say. you would get your turn key boat for the time you placed your order?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Mine is slated for delivery around the first/second week of December. 

It's about a 12 week build, from the time you put in the order. There's about a 4-6 week wait in line before you go to mold, then about a 4-5 week build, then rigging. Once the dealer gets it, they have quality check all systems, hook up/plug in to the motor and do dealer prep. 

Mine was a custom build also - Blue Hull and accent on the console, added another set of pop-up cleats (midship), Ski-tow bar, no boarding ladder (having a custom aluminum swim platform made at New Water/Pro-Line), trailer brakes, aluminum mag wheels, brakes, LED Lighting, etc...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

09 Pure Bay 2200
09 Zuke 150 Four Stroke
HDS5 with navionics gold
82# MK Trollling Motor


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Where you located Triple


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry about the bad camera phone video.... January 10th 34 degrees chocolate bay. 3 adults, full of gas, all tackle and gear 48-49 mph


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I cant wait to see that finished up.... Very nice man.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Maybe I should post up on my own thread - sorry for the hijack!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

he said post up....:brew::brew:


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

Blue Wave


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey im Chris H.. Dangint


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ChrisH said:


> Blue Wave


YUP. Blue Wave


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

I have to give a plug to Sea Hunt.
I have a BX24 with a Yamaha F250 and absoluetly love it.
Their customer service is great.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

really like the Sea Hunt - think they are under rated too!


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

I have been going back and fourth for 1 year now. I fish in Baffin bay and Port Mansfield most of the time and have looked and rode in both the Nautic star and the Blue wave and as others have stated the BW is a better fit and finish IMHO. My fishing partners have shallow sport's and dargel's but I need a more family type boat to tow the kids on the lake also. This year I will be pulling the trigger this year on a 2200 BW PB. I wasnt satisfied with the dealer in San Antonio.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pm me if you my contact..Ask ReelWork....stand up dude and definately for the customer..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

JMG_TX said:


> I have been going back and fourth for 1 year now. I fish in Baffin bay and Port Mansfield most of the time and have looked and rode in both the Nautic star and the Blue wave and as others have stated the BW is a better fit and finish IMHO. My fishing partners have shallow sport's and dargel's but I need a more family type boat to tow the kids on the lake also. This year I will be pulling the trigger this year on a 2200 BW PB. I wasnt satisfied with the dealer in San Antonio.


The fella who you probably dealt with here in San Antonio is no longer employed there. I got a call recently from a fella who I guess was picking up the pieces that douche bag left behind. Told him he never returned phone calls and bottom line, it cost them a $$$$$ deal. He was very apologetic and assured me in every way he would jump at the opportunity to make it right in the service department, just give him a call.. I dunno, we'll see.. Think the new guy's name was Wayne?

That said, might be worth the re-attack and see how they are with you if you really really want to stay local...

Otherwise, call Austin Boats and Motors and ask for Martin!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> The fella who you probably dealt with here in San Antonio is no longer employed there. I got a call recently from a fella who I guess was picking up the pieces that douche bag left behind. Told him he never returned phone calls and bottom line, it cost them a $$$$$ deal. He was very apologetic and assured me in every way he would jump at the opportunity to make it right in the service department, just give him a call.. I dunno, we'll see.. Think the new guy's name was Wayne?
> 
> That said, might be worth the re-attack and see how they are with you if you really really want to stay local...
> 
> *Otherwise, call Austin Boats and Motors and ask for Martin*!


true... pm me and ill give you numbers


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

Bought a 24 pure bay this summer, I think boat was high 40s. plus extras
if you look on the forsale board there is one from Ron Hoover for 46
I dont know anything about the NS but I lover the blue wave, fast dry and smooth.
took her 50mils off shore, think we got like 3mpg. It was a calm day. Not a off shore boat, but can do what you want when its calm.
All you need is a 250 on her, i have a suzuki and its so quite it blows my mind. With full fuel, t top, gear and 2 of us we hit 55 and it had alittle left. Why you need to go faster i dont know, and from what i have been told the 300 doesnt go that much faster. Plus it is all fly by wire and i have heard they have had a few problems with them not sure though. 
Lots of storage and seating, comfortable family loves it. I will say i had a few issues with my boat but they are taken care of. some thru holes leaked, some how they forgot to put the swim ladder on it, and other minor things. As far as I know there are 2 dealers in houston. I only knew of Ron hoover at the time, but Mt houston marine is the other and i think they sell NS. But Like some one else said, any company that can have a tournament once a year with hundereds of there boats and owners says alot. All and all its a great all around boat, gets skinnyer and i will ever go, and fishes the jettys just fine. 
You want to ride let me know. The NS and BW both seem very very similar.


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

not good pics of boat but 10 large snapper fit in front hold nicely

















oh the built in dock lines are bad a**


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

what side of town you on??

coolair


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Way to go coolair! 

You're right, the 300 isn't that much faster than the 250 (maybe 4-5 MPH), just like the 250 isn't that much faster than a 225... Remember, power isn't just about top speed, it's also about cruising and fuel efficiency and top speed is just a beneficial side effect. Most engine ranges (i.e. 225/250 and 300) run the same gear ratios and are the same block, the difference is the higher HP can swing a bigger prop and therefore should have a better range, economy and yes, top end.

I've heard sporadic mixed reports about the electronic controls but they seem to be problem free generally speaking as I hear nothing but good about them and the feel and responsiveness is superb! Lots of offshore boats using it... Hope I feel the same a year from now... :spineyes:

Have you been to the a Blue Wave owners tourney? I took my 2400 test ride at the BWOT this year and I must admit, I think I will go to the tourney next year. Looks like a LOT of fun. Maybe see you there?


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

Hern the boat is in tiki and i work in south houston. 
Reel I hear ya, i orignaly wanted a 300 There was a used 2400 at american yacht sales with one. The techs told me they had my boat to 65mph with no t-top when they proped it. Granted that was with the factory spedo, which i dont know if i trust. But after talking to them and thinkin about it i didnt see the need for 300, but the fly by wire stuff seems really cool, specially the n2k gauges and hook ups. My next project is to get the N2k on my 250 hooked up. I wouldnt be scared of electro stuff. Most of the time the bad stuff you hear is BS. ask anyone that owns a blue wave they love them, are on there 2nd one etc... but people that dont own them say not so nice stuff. And for me 55 on the water gets alittle spooky. 
I have not been to the tourny but have heard its a blast. i will try to go next year, i talked to a guy on here who owns one and he took me for a liltte test drive. Thats another cool thing seem like blue wave owners are generally nice people, he just said come meet me at the dock and lets go.
we looked at several boats, and we felt the 2400 was a perfect mix of family and fish, with more features than necessary for less money. the boat is "unsinkable" its made with coosa which will never rot, what else do you need

In fact i just looked the reason the guy didnt respond to me in a couple days was cause the was at BWOT


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey all i know is that cool looking little blue hat cost a butt load of money, but it came with a really cool boat!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My fishn buddys got a 24' NS with a Yam 250, my 22' Sea Chaser with a Suk 200 will out perform his in rough water, he will even say mine is a smoother, dryer ride and his has trim tabs...WW


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2010)

*nauticstar*

I run the 22 Nauticstar. Good boat, does it all. Running a 250 e-tech. Too much motor. I would be much happier with a 200 Yamaha 4 stroke or a Suzuki.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Finatic said:


> I run the 22 Nauticstar. Good boat, does it all. Running a 250 e-tech. Too much motor. I would be much happier with a 200 Yamaha 4 stroke or a Suzuki.


Explain "too much motor" - never thought I would hear that one...

You also shy away from the Rude in favor of the Yammie or Zuke?

Could understand if you mounted a 200 on a 14' Jon boat, however a 250 is not a lot more than a 200 in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

I gotta ask this, are they both getitng the mold for the cap at the same place, cause they look almost identical to me. The back seats, few other things.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

They are actually different - bottome line is storage. The BW has tackle box storage under the jump seats - NS under the back hatches. Back hatches are storage on the BW and the center hatch rear is bilge access and center storage forward is Livewell (like the NS). Teh center hatches on the BW are larger too..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> They are actually different - bottome line is storage. The BW has tackle box storage under the jump seats - NS under the back hatches. Back hatches are storage on the BW and the center hatch rear is bilge access and center storage forward is Livewell (like the NS). Teh center hatches on the BW are larger too..


beat me to it....

more storage for me...thats what sold me and the fit and finish


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

well duh i new the storage but thats just modifcations. the over all though is real close


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

coolair said:


> well duh i new the storage but thats just modifcations. the over all though is real close


Yeah, suppose so if you're getting that general. Guessing you'd say a Dodge 2500 is real similar to a Chevy 2500 too. 

Later (and Happy Thanksgiving!)


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

+1


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

ya ya ya 
happy turkey day to yall too


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> The fella who you probably dealt with here in San Antonio is no longer employed there. I got a call recently from a fella who I guess was picking up the pieces that douche bag left behind. Told him he never returned phone calls and bottom line, it cost them a $$$$$ deal. He was very apologetic and assured me in every way he would jump at the opportunity to make it right in the service department, just give him a call.. I dunno, we'll see.. Think the new guy's name was Wayne?
> 
> That said, might be worth the re-attack and see how they are with you if you really really want to stay local...
> 
> Otherwise, call Austin Boats and Motors and ask for Martin!


Thanks for the advice. Ill look back into it again after x mas. Lots of persons from new braunfels on here. Crazy. :brew2:


----------



## tlmarine (Sep 20, 2010)

I live in Pensacola,Florida and have 2400 Pure Bay with a VF250LA on it and I spent allot of time 20 to 35 miles offshore in the past year. The boat cruises around 40 MPH at 4,000 rpm and will take the 2 foot to 3 foot smooth. The boat is so fast if the wind picks up you can get in fast. I have thorourghly enjoyed it offshore. I can give you numbers to a few guides that run them in South LA if you want.


----------

